# Lifted truck



## gduncan (Jan 27, 2016)

I’m considering lifting my 2013 F350, 6.7. It’s not my daily driver, has 41,000 miles, I do not plow commercially, only my driveway and my family business lot. 6” lift with 37” tires. I have a Western plow and there’s a company that makes a 5” drop bracket. 

Does anyone have a lifted truck and plow? Do you run into any issues? 

Thank you


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Bunch of older threads on lifted trucks....here's ine

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/plowing-with-a-6-lift.124422/


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

This guy uses them on a Chevy/GMC.


----------



## gduncan (Jan 27, 2016)

seville009 said:


> Bunch of older threads on lifted trucks....here's ine
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/plowing-with-a-6-lift.124422/


I did a search and couldn't find anything in lifted trucks.

Thank you for the information. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

gduncan said:


> I did a search and couldn't find anything in lifted trucks.
> 
> Thank you for the information. Greatly appreciated.


Do you already have the plow on your truck?

NYH1.


----------



## gduncan (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes, I have a plow on my truck. I bought it new in 2013. It came with heavier duty springs. I’d have to check the window sticker, as I think Ford calls it “Snow plow prep package”. (I keep all paperwork when I buy my vehicles.) 

After reading the link seville009 sent, I doubt I’ll lift my truck. I might buy another truck for plowing, transfer the mount and hardware to another truck, and lift mine.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Sounds like a plan.

NYH1.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I made a set of my pockets a longer drop so that my plow can couple on my good truck and on my work truck without effecting the attack angle.

No issues thus far.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/west-nyack-ny-drop-pocket-receiver-for-western.174846/


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Ran 6 inch lift on 37s no issues with these


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

NYH1 said:


> This guy uses them on a Chevy/GMC.


Mossman used to be on here quiet a bit years ago and always had some pretty good videos of stuff he built or added to his pickups.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Mossman used to be on here quiet a bit years ago and always had some pretty good videos of stuff he built or added to his pickups.


He always has something going on. Always working on something. Pretty crafty guy.

NYH1.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> This guy uses them on a Chevy/GMC.


That's a baaaaad beast


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Straight from the factory/dealer 
https://goo.gl/images/nHKBGM

That's all the lift you really want or can realistically get away with using what's commercially available


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

tpendagast said:


> That's a baaaaad beast


Yeah, Mossman's had a few of those generation Chevy/GMC's. He usually has Duramax's. That one's a gasser. He's done some neat stuff with them.

He also works on his dad's '70 Camaro. It's coming alone pretty nice.

NYH1.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> Yeah, Mossman's had a few of those generation Chevy/GMC's. He usually has Duramax's. That one's a gasser. He's done some neat stuff with them.
> 
> He also works on his dad's '70 Camaro. It's coming alone pretty nice.
> 
> NYH1.


Plow looked weird in the video 
Didn't lift very high at all, but I think he might not have had the chain adjusted properly (wasn't the focus of his video anyway)


----------

